# Hallo! I'm new here....



## dark_phoenix24 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi! 
*waves to everyone*
I wanted to know more martial arts and ask questions.
I'm currently taking Tae Kwon Do and I wanted to know that do I have to remember everything from the previous belt if I were a black belt? 
*grins* Just asking because I don't know. 
Also I wanted to know what are the three ideas can I do for my Tae Kwon Do research essay for my class?
Its not related to the class but it is related to my school....
I know I'm kinda weird asking that...
*giggles* hehehe....


----------



## Sarah (Dec 30, 2004)

*waves back*


Hi there, glad you could join us.

There are plenty of very experienced Martial Artists here so dont worry about asking all kinds of questions.

Enjoy your time here and happy posting.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 30, 2004)

dark_phoenix24 said:
			
		

> Hi!
> *waves to everyone*
> I wanted to know more martial arts and ask questions.
> I'm currently taking Tae Kwon Do and I wanted to know that do I have to remember everything from the previous belt if I were a black belt?
> ...



Yes, you do. Its a culmination of four years approximately of work.  Alot of people don't practice until the last six months or so.  That is a mistake.  Once you learn a form, keep doing it once a week.  I always practiced my forms on Sundays at home.  Now I have to do 20 plus forms. 

For what class-an English class or for your TKD testing?  It could be on any of these keys and tenets: respect, repetition, patience, discipline, humility, courtesy, integrity, self-control, indomitable spirit or perseverance.  TKD requires all of those values.  Read the back threads on these subjects for more in-depth.  BTW, they are in most martial arts.  And welcome to the board. I wish I had learned of this place when I joined TKD so read, learn, post and enjoy!  TW


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard and happy posting.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi! *waves back* Welcome to Martial Talk.  Hope you enjoy it--I'm not in TKD, but we have a lot of good people to help answer your question (like TigerWoman).  Good luck in your martial arts journey...

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!  Interesting project you've got going there.

For Tae Kwon Do, there are several very capable and knowledgeable people on the board - TigerWoman is one of them; she is quite smart and knows a lot about how schools run, the learning process of TKD, etc.  I would also recommend a member called "hardheadjarhead" who really has applied himself to the learning aspect of things (he teaches special needs classes as well).  Enough just can't be said about these two specifically, but I should say I do not mean to leave anyone out intentionally of my recommendations, these are just the two that come to my mind at the moment.

Have a look around the site.  If you have any questions, there's a NEWBIES forum you can post any question for help in and we'll help you out.

On behalf of the moderator team, enjoy your stay and happy posting!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 31, 2004)

Hello there *dark_phoenix24*,
Welcome aboard! I'm a TKD practitioner as well, hope you enjoy the forum...:wavey:


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 31, 2004)

:wavey:  Welcome!  There are many TKDists here.  Enjoy your time here with us at MartialTalk!

 - Ceicei


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!  :wavey: Enjoy your stay. And we've got plenty of whipsmart TKD folks here.


----------



## Vadim (Jan 1, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk forums! Have a great time.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------

